# DROUGHT



## mr_natural

im surprisd at the lack of discussion on the effects of the drought in summer of 2012 on morel harvest...i personally beleive it has had a largely adverse effect


----------



## mr_natural

Mycelium (plural mycelia) is the vegetative part of a fungus, consisting of a mass of branching, thread-like hyphae. The mass of hyphae is sometimes called shiro, especially within the fairy ring fungi. Fungal colonies composed of mycelia are found in soil and on or within many other substrates. A typical single spore germinates into a homokaryotic mycelium, which cannot reproduce sexually; when two compatible homokaryotic mycelia join and form a dikaryotic mycelium, that mycelium may form fruiting bodies such as mushrooms. A mycelium may be minute, forming a colony that is too small to see, or it may be extensive:

Is this the largest organism in the world? This 2,400-acre (9.7 km2) site in eastern Oregon had a contiguous growth of mycelium before logging roads cut through it.Estimated at 1,665 football fields in size and 2,200 years old, this one fungus has killed the forest above it several times over, and in so doing has built deeper soil layers that allow the growth of ever-larger stands of trees. Mushroom-forming forest fungi are unique in that their mycelial mats can achieve such massive proportions.
—Paul Stamets, Mycelium Running


----------



## mr_natural

not sure if this is true for MOREL mushrooms or not but i woild think that the drought last year could easily kill such a network ...my family has hunted the same patch of black morels for over 50 years its been an early spot ....Nothing at all so far this year..


----------



## cheffingway

Last year's drought was early. I think we went down something like -14", and it killed last season's crop. I feel like since then, though, the ground has been ever-saturated and so the crop should be fine this year when we get the temps (today and tomorrow).

I found enough last year to know that the drought didn't completely kill the crop... at least around my trees. Should be fine.


----------



## mr_natural

What ? mushroom season was before the drought last year ...maybe im confused


----------



## imfubar

We was in deep drought conditions before the 2012 shroom season, so the lack of rain during only made things worse. That drought was not the only drought in history so if their is a network (which I believe there is some sort of underground network linked to morels similar to other shroom networks) then it would be unaffected by 6-7 months of well below average precipitation.


----------



## mr_natural

the drought of 2012 was the worst drought since 1956 ...im not talking below average rainfall


----------



## imfubar

2012 was the widest spread drought since 56' and yes it was bad but there have been several severe droughts just as bad in the Midwest since the 80's and from the numbers of morels I myself have found this year I see no ill effects from the 2012 drought. As for your families 50 year spot, I think it was way too early to be calling it ruined for the year.


----------



## imfubar

sry, on the drought it was the widest spread not the worst


----------



## mr_natural

thanks for the input ....on another note i was in the patoka area over the weekend hiking and there was a guy at the trailhead with a bag half full ..his wife had half as many ..made me feel better about my chances up here


----------

